# Newbie Pig farrowing question



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

We have 2 piglets on the ground & expelled placenta is she done or are there more to come?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I'm sure you've figured it out by now. 

How are they?


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

olivehill said:


> Well, I'm sure you've figured it out by now.
> 
> How are they?


Don't know, I have not been home yet.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It depends on the sow, we had a gilt that just had two pigs, but we also had a sow that had two more pigs after she had passed a lot of placenta.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

The placentas can pass at any time. She's done when she's done.


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

I once had a sow farrow 3 piglets,come out of her hut and eat and then go back to her hut and farrow another 11 piglets. Like Brian says "she's done when she's done".


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm waiting on my gilt to have her liter, I was off on the date of "making bacon time" and so we are waiting like lil kids out side a candy store. Maybe tonight or tmrw i hope


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well thanks to HP & TB for some good help, 90+ views and you were the first with some help and information.

Did not realize that I had asked such a hard question.

FYI 2 was it, Mom and kids are doing well.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I tried to answer your question, but I guess you didn't like my answer. I should have said "when she's done she's done.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

[[[....90+ views and you were the first with some help and information....]]]]

I'm not quite sure why you think anyone should know whether or not your sow is finished without them actually looking at her and palpating her.

It's about like you got on the Internet and asked "What's that smell?"

She's done when all the piglets are out. Each piglet has it's own placenta and usually, but not always, the pig comes out, then the placenta, then the next pig, then the next placenta.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Most threads get about 20 views per single reply. Without hearing the tone in one's voice, your comment sounds like a sarcastic complaint. 

Lots of people are looking at what you wrote and have nothing to add. You sure don't want everybody throwing in their comments if they don't have an educated answer.

I know I tend to get snippy when I have something urgent going on. Perhaps that explains your comment. Just to turn it around a bit, perhaps you shouldn't have waited to find out about delivery after it has started. I mean you had three months, three weeks and three days.

This site is a good source of information. Handle this gift with care.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

For what it's worth anyone can always call me; I've made just about every mistake one can make. I can usually help but will refer you to a vet if it's over my head...

417-847-9521

Brian


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Good thing spring is near, people are getting snippy. Everybody's got cabin fever. 

I apologize for not giving the response you thought you needed, I figured since I came into the thread 8 1/2 hours after you posted your situation would have been long over so it didn't really matter anymore. 

Sorry about the small litter. She'll make good sausage if nothing else.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Each piglet has it's own birth sac, but pigs have two horns, so there should be two afterbirths. Normally, you get a few piglets, then the afterbirth from that horn, and then more piglets from the second horn, followed by the afterbirth from that side. It could take a couple hours, or less than 30 minutes start to finish, depends on the sow.

Sounds like everything went well though, so that's good!


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

My apologies Linn I should have included you also.





linn said:


> Well I tried to answer your question, but I guess you didn't like my answer. I should have said "when she's done she's done.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ah this is what I was looking for but wasn't smart enough to ask, thanks.




Mare Owner said:


> Each piglet has it's own birth sac, but pigs have two horns, so there should be two afterbirths. Normally, you get a few piglets, then the afterbirth from that horn, and then more piglets from the second horn, followed by the afterbirth from that side. It could take a couple hours, or less than 30 minutes start to finish, depends on the sow.
> 
> Sounds like everything went well though, so that's good!


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Brian, I have placed your number in my cell phone.




HeritagePigs said:


> For what it's worth anyone can always call me; I've made just about every mistake one can make. I can usually help but will refer you to a vet if it's over my head...
> 
> 417-847-9521
> 
> Brian


----------

